# Forum Other Languages Romance languages Spanish  unas preguntas

## basurero

Hola.

----------


## Cesar

[quote=basurero]Hola.

----------


## basurero

Bueno ,

----------


## basurero



----------


## Cesar

[quote=basurero]

----------


## Vespre

[quote=basurero]

----------


## basurero

Muchas gracias. Aqu

----------

